# Tiling over cultured marble in shower.



## sconner124 (Mar 3, 2015)

I would like to tile over solid flat cultured marble on the shower walls and floor. I would use a tile membrain like USG durock membrain and adhesive. Has anyone used this for this purpose.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Sir i doubt that any body has ever done that, In fact i would go as far to say any contractor that was asked to do that would decline, Now you may find some one to do it, but as i say i do not know of a contractor who would think this is a good idea or this will work.


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

Ditto
That's a ridiculous idea!


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

How long does it take to tear it out and do it right? A lot less than the headache of doing it wrong and it failing.

Make sure and educate yourself on waterproofing a tile shower.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I always try to think outside the box, that is an interesting question. 

You may be able to have someone put a colored coating like they do on ceramic tile.

I don't think that particular membrane would work. It may need to be mechanically bonded like grind with a course wheel. It's already waterproof. I would call Mapei and pose the question, let them do a brainstorm, if they say no, there probably isn't a product. They may have to call you back as they merge ideas. Good luck and let us know whatever or wherever you find out.

Kinda reminds me of a house for sale I just looked at, was a castle with cultured bathroom that had yellowed and full of rust stains, I have a picture on the iPhone.


----------

